# Practice photos - Teal ink



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

MrBottles...

 Hi Steven,  I got this Teal Umbrella ink back from being cleaned.  It was found in salt water, Wiscasset, Maine last year.  Any suggestions on backlighting?  I'm using  a FinePix Fujifilm camera. It seems to do ok[:-]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Another one of the umbrella...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

The first two seem a bit fuzzy... am I trying to get too close to it?

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

And I haven't even had a beer yet!!!  Damn... that last one stunk[:'(]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Wayne, Step back and use your zoom, that will help with the focus. Steven got the light thing with blues and greens down. HE DA MAN![]


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 2, 2006)

HA!!! 

 I just found this question.  Yep that's exactly what worked for me was getting farther away like four feet and zooming in.  I have a four megapixel Sony camera.  I'm not sure if that would make any difference.  See if the camera has a macro setting.  It works better for zooming in on small things.  Be warned though it distorts larger bottles.  I redid a crap load of images for my site because of that distortion!

 Steven

 P.S.  That is a nice looking ink!!!  I love pontils i don't know why i just do!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Warren & Steven...

 I never thought about using the zoom... I thought if I could get close enough to it... kinda sneek up on it... I would get a better shot[:-]

 I'll try a couple more... see what you think...

 This is a pair of Hyatt's Life Balsam's that I found in Coon River, they were laying about six feet from eachother[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

I guess these came out better because I was farther away to get both of them into the frame?[8|]

 wanna see anudder one?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Now ... the Infalible[8D]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm on a roll[]

 Here's a Dr. Larooka's Indian Vegetable Pulmonic Syrup... say that ten times fast!![]

 This was from salt water, here in Southern Maine

 Wayne


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 2, 2006)

Dude,

 It looks like salt water is better for glass than fresh.  I would have though the salt would mess the glass up.

 Hmm.  You learn some thing every day.

 Steven


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Steven...

 The salt water can mess up a bottle too... I've found many that have etching on them from the current moving over the glass for so many years.  Fresh water is really better, specially if the bottle gets down there in the mud... boy they come out looking like they were thrown in yesterday[8D]

 Wayne


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

 Some times they come out of the mud good.  Usually around here they come out with some degree of oxidization.  Some times it terrible etching.  I'm not talking about rolling in a river or current.  I'm talking the minerals and acids in the water eating away at the glass.  We do get lucky and find minty mint ones but rarely to they come out as sparkly as the ones you've pictured here.  

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 2, 2006)

Wayne are those bottles rare or good?

 Steven


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Steven...

 The Dr. Larooka's a good bottle... I've seen them sell at shows for $125. to $165.

 I don't know much about the Hyatt's... I was told that some have sold in the $300.00 range, but I haven't seen any at the shows.  The Hyatt's bottles are a New York medicine so I'm looking into their value... Maybe some of our other forum friends know something about them... I'm sure Warren must know something about them, even if he don't, he'll make something up about them and let me think I got a pair of good ones!![]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Wayne, I got a copy of Matt's book and it says the Hyatts Double strenght is worth $70 but the Infllible, teal, tapered collar is worth $285. The Larooka's he has listed has a base chip and went for $28 so your probably close on that one.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Warren...

 Thanks buddy for looking that up for me.  I've been thinking about purchasing the Auction Price Report just so I can see what some of these bottles have gone for, I just haven't gotten around to it.  You know, work... vacation... diving... bottle hunting... photography... "thumb wrestling"  and chattin on the forum takes up most of my time, along with shovelling snow, cutting & splitting wood, stacking it, eating, sleeping and drinkin... the list goes on and on...[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

I know what you mean Wayne, those pesty nap can really get in the way.[]

 A good bottle referance library can cost more than a Blossoms Badger Ale bottle.[&:]


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

 Be careful telling Warren about all that work.  It's unsettling to him to even hear about that much work!!!  He'll toss and turn though his entire mid morning nap tomorrow and maybe even his early afternoon nap too![&o]  Take it easy on the poor ol guy! 

 If you want help with auction prices I can give it for free.  A florabamy Pepsi goes for twenty percent of a Blossoms.  That's in theory because one has never been sold. 

 A guy that runs a pontiled soda website was very impressed with the Blossoms and while he didn't say so in his email to me I'm pretty sure he thinks it's worth TEN times a bamiflor Pepsi.  So... You can take that for what it's worth.  

 Warren...

 HEY HEY HEY!!!

 Don't get carried away!  That reference library better at least have some thing in it about a Blossoms Badger Ale!  Those new pictures in the blob beer gallery of the mighty Blossoms came from a friend.  He won't tell me who even owns the pieces.  Man that chaps my hide!  I'll find out though, you wait![]  

 Oh and thank you very much! I really appreciate the stuff you sent over.  That was very cool!  I'm going to tag a surprise along for you with your stoppers from Bob.  I wanted to just pay for them but that puts Bob in a weird position so it'll have to be a extra treat for you!!!  I know you will like it!  Don't ask because I won't tell any way...  Hey, were you in the military under Clinton...  You might already be familiar with don't ask don't tell if you were!  Although I think that was more navy than air force!  Whatever Dude! 

 Oh and Warren, you don't have to swear!

 Steven


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Steven, Thanks for the heads up. Its not alive or anything like that.[&:]

 No, Fortunately I was not in the military during the Clinton fiasco and I fell great sorrow for anyone who was.[]

 If you or Bob need any more of those for your bottles or what ever let me know I got about 30lbs of them and will be happy to send them.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 3, 2006)

Warren what I do need as far as stoppers go is the serpentine stoppers for the top of blob sodas if you have em tell me what you want for them.  You can see what they look like in my gallery or teh blob soda gallery.

 Let me know.

 Steven


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Steven, I'll have to Email you. I have an idea for finding those stoppers you crave so much. Let me verify a few more facts and i'll share it with you.

 Saw your Badger display, Its enough to break your heart man.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, Hope you don't mind just practicing getting pics on this site.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 15, 2006)

cc6pack...

 Hey Dennis, that close-up came out really good.  Did you use a tripod?  What kind of camera and lighting?

 Wayne


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 15, 2006)

Wayne, Hi

 Thanks for the comment. 

 I try to use ambient outside light when possible, no tripod they seem to be more of a bother  than help. I own a coolpix 2500, and the editing features of a photo program are invaluable.

 If you were wondering why I have not posted here, Meech invited the folks on the ebay bottle board over here a while back. I signed up and never got around to posting. Ebay has moved the bottle thread and it is almost impossible for people to fine it. Haven't seen Whiskey or Brenda on there for a while, and went looking for them LOL. [8|]

 It's nice to see discussions about bottles and stuff from folks that know the field.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 15, 2006)

Wayne thought I would post one more pic. It went diving with me a coulpa times.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 16, 2006)

cc6pack...

 Hey Dennis... wow, you were certified almost as long ago as me (YMCA 1969) and you were in Gitmo?  Grunt (Marine) or Squid (Sailor)? I had to put a clarification in there for others who may not know the difference between the two.[]

 Are you still into diving?  Bottle diving is where it's at... lots of stuff to find down there.

 Anyway, welcome back to the forum and will be looking forward to your posts and photos[]

 Wayne


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 18, 2006)

Wayne,

 Sorry for taking so long to get back here. 

 Marines 66-70, I did two tours of Gitmo, first tour I snorkled a lot, and on the second got the C-card. It's hard believe that we use to spear fish with snorkle in 60-80 foot of water, now I'd be doing good to get to 30 foot.

 I don't do as much diving as I would like, I had a serious back injury about 10 years ago and don't get around like I use to. I kinda walk funny, NOT that kind of funny.[]

 I started out looking for Civil War relics in the early 70's, and kept running into old trash dumps, and discovered I could get more for some old bottles than most of the relics I was finding. I eventually started collecting Meds associated with J S Pemberton or Asa Candler.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Dennis...

 I had a bad back injury too, in 1985 pushing cruiser out of snow bank during the midnight shift!!!  Was laid up for quite a while and had all the surgery and stuff.  Doctors told me I probably wouldn't be able to dive anymore... Here I am... still diving, jumping off of docks and boats, lugging all that gear around.[&:]

 It really pretty relaxing, being weightless and all. You should see if you could get back into it.

 Wayne


----------

